# Phrag besseae



## Berrak (Mar 14, 2010)

My first in bloom. I have another one with spike and hope flava and dallesandro will come soon.


----------



## Shiva (Mar 14, 2010)

Beautiful!


----------



## Phrag-Plus (Mar 14, 2010)

Very nice flowers and photo...


----------



## Hera (Mar 14, 2010)

Nice job!


----------



## phrag guy (Mar 14, 2010)

very nice


----------



## NYEric (Mar 14, 2010)

YAY! Very artiste-ic foto!


----------



## Yoyo_Jo (Mar 14, 2010)

Nice! Looks like you have lots of snow there...


----------



## Berrak (Mar 14, 2010)

Yoyo_Jo said:


> Nice! Looks like you have lots of snow there...



Yeah- its a snow record since many, many years.
3 weeks ago I had to take away 60 cm snow from 120 square meter roof.
A heavy, hevy job


----------



## toddybear (Mar 14, 2010)

Way to go!


----------



## KyushuCalanthe (Mar 14, 2010)

Inspiring photo. I'm not worthy...


----------



## SlipperFan (Mar 14, 2010)

Can't beat a nice besseae!


----------



## goldenrose (Mar 15, 2010)

:clap::clap::clap:


----------



## JeanLux (Mar 16, 2010)

A very nice pic of 2 lovely ones!!!! Jean


----------



## Lars Pedersen (Mar 16, 2010)

Hejsan Berrak 

Et liten bidrag fra vinter Danmark.

It is a nice Phrag. besseae you have got.

I am a besseae geek myself.
I have :
besseae x2
besseae var flava x2
and last week I got dalessandroi too x4

The flava form I bought here:
http://orchideen-lohoff.homepage.t-online.de/shop/show_product.php?products_id=164

Just order and you will have the plants in the mail within a few days...maybe it should bee a litle warmer first 

The dalessandroi, I imported from Ecuador.
Thei are quite expensive $100 each. So I hope it is the real deal 

kind regards
Lars Pedersen


----------



## Berrak (Mar 16, 2010)

Hej Lars

My besseae comes from Jan Larsen in Denmark.
I got it for about $12 as a compensation for that
a besseae I bought before that was a St Ouen.

I bought flava and dallesandro form Bauman in Germany 2 years ago for about $ 35 each. They was pretty small when bought but I belive the flava will bloom within a abot 2 months. Both looks very well.

I grow them all in semihydroculture in Greenmix.

And by accident I killed a small andreettae the other week


----------



## Lars Pedersen (Mar 16, 2010)

Hi again

Sorry I misunderstood, I thought that you were looking for the other two 

I grow mine in Greenmix too, and they love it.

Have you seen this :
http://www.slipperorchidforum.com/forum/showthread.php?t=4136

there is a great description of dalessandroi. There are many "false ones" around.

I bought mine from Mundiflora in Ecuador :
http://www.mundiflora.com/Default.aspx?lg=2,1,4

you can read about it here (in danish):
http://forum.orkideer.dk/viewtopic.php?t=1860

It was quite an experience :drool:


Lars


----------



## Berrak (Mar 16, 2010)

Lars

I will check that page when it starts to bloom (if so)
I checked the Danish forum and I can see it was an experience.

By the way - I bought 200 liter greenmix last summer when we passed Christiansen last summer on vacation. I never have to buy an more:wink:


----------



## NYEric (Mar 20, 2010)

Haha! THat means you need more plants! oke:


----------



## raymond (Mar 22, 2010)

very nice


----------

